# Avaria na minha estação



## meutempo (15 Fev 2014 às 21:45)

Viva companheiros
Tenho uma estação La Cross WS-2300, já é a segunda avaria no Wind Sensor
indicador da direção do vento. Se alguém sabe como reparar ajude por favor.
É que fica caro comprar o sensor e agora já não sei onde esta marca está representada.
Gosto desta estação porque me permite fazer a ligação entre elementos por cabo.
Obrigado
meutempo


----------



## pedro_cvl (22 Fev 2014 às 17:59)

O que se passa ao certo com o sensor??????


----------



## meutempo (2 Mar 2014 às 18:30)

Viva pedro_cvl
O que se passa é que deixou de enviar o sinal para a estação e já é o segundo a que isto acontece,
mas só o sinal da direcção do vento, o da velocidade continua perfeito. (é no mesmo bloco)


----------

